# Pain!!!



## BretonM (24 Oct 2016)

Hey guys,
I was riding some trails today and my front wheel hit a rather oddly placed rock in the wrong way. 
My handlebars flew to the side and the end of the handlebar smashed me in the sternum with all my weight on it. 
I now have a big mark with a bruise surrounding it right in the middle of my chest. 
It hurts really bad and when I laugh its agonising. 
What should I do?
Thanks. 
It looks worse in person ?


----------



## smutchin (24 Oct 2016)

If it were me, I would go for a walk-in appointment at the minor injuries clinic down the road. They probably wouldn't be able to do much to treat it but they would be able to tell me if it's possibly something serious that requires further attention.

I suspect rest and painkillers are the only way to treat such injuries.


----------



## jonnysnorocket (24 Oct 2016)

Have you registered for 'organ donation' ?


----------



## BretonM (24 Oct 2016)

smutchin said:


> If it were me, I would go for a walk-in appointment at the minor injuries clinic down the road. They probably wouldn't be able to do much to treat it but they would be able to tell me if it's possibly something serious that requires further attention.
> 
> I suspect rest and painkillers are the only way to treat such injuries.


Thanks mate. I didn't hear a crack or tear. Just knocked the wind outta me. 
Cheers for the reply!


----------



## BretonM (24 Oct 2016)

jonnysnorocket said:


> Have you registered for 'organ donation' ?


Why?


----------



## BretonM (24 Oct 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Ouch....as long as you are sure you haven't any internal rupture or bleeding, then I'd leave it to heal (apart from taking some paracetamol for pain relief). But if you are in any doubt, it is worth getting it checked out.


How would I know ??


----------



## BretonM (24 Oct 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Ouch....as long as you are sure you haven't any internal rupture or bleeding, then I'd leave it to heal (apart from taking some paracetamol for pain relief). But if you are in any doubt, it is worth getting it checked out.


It didn't hit me in the squishy but it was the hard bit and I am not in intense pain.


----------



## BretonM (24 Oct 2016)

Thanks but it's just bruised in the impact area and I feel fine. Just tried going on my new bike but that was a bad idea!!!
I'm feeling okay just a bit sore 
Thanks again


----------



## rideswithmoobs (24 Oct 2016)

If you piss or shoot blood then it maybe something more serious, otherwise, carry on regardless as the beautiful south song says


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (24 Oct 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm a retired organisational behaviour lecturer


You don't get many of them in a Lucky Bag!!!!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Bruising in odd places, weakness, feeling weak......that sort of thing. If in any slight doubt you should see a qualified medic. I'm a retired organisational behaviour lecturer so am the last person you should take advice from.


HERE is some professional backup for you!  (Lots of links to other articles on that page too.)


----------



## BretonM (24 Oct 2016)

Cheers guys. Thankfully I'm not vomiting or peeing blood or anything like that and I feel fine. 
Probably just resting for a few days and I'll be good to go. 
Ripping down the hamsterly Forrest trails once more. 
Thanks


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Oct 2016)

I did exactly the same thing whilst mountain biking in Whinlatter Forest, I saw stars when I landed on the end of the handlebar just below the sternum. I was in some pain but finished the red route ( I think adrenaline may have kept me going). I started to feel a lot of pain on the way home and ended up in York A&E. Although I never had an x-ray I was told it was likely I'd cracked a rib. I was sent away with some pain killers.
I was in a lot of pain for a week and it took 3 weeks really to fully recover.


----------



## Bazzer (24 Oct 2016)

If you have cracked a rib there isn't much that can be done IME. Painkillers, that's about it.
If you start coughing blood, then A&E pronto.


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2016)

Think positive - pain is simply a by product of weakness leaving the body.


----------



## BretonM (24 Oct 2016)

Well thankfully I'm not coughing blood and the pain is staying in a small area. It's not spreading to the ribs. 
And (Ano it's probably too much information)
But I've just been to the toilet and there's no blood to be seen. 
Thank god!!!!


----------



## BretonM (24 Oct 2016)

Drago said:


> Think positive - pain is simply a by product of weakness leaving the body.


Inspirational


----------



## rideswithmoobs (24 Oct 2016)

BretonM said:


> Well thankfully I'm not coughing blood and the pain is staying in a small area. It's not spreading to the ribs.
> And (Ano it's probably too much information)
> But I've just been to the toilet and there's no blood to be seen.
> Thank god!!!!



You have to break the stools up and see if blood is inside. Best to just do it whilst its floating in the pot. Just squash between fingers and check for reddish colouring in water. Better to be safe old boy


----------



## Crackle (24 Oct 2016)

So long as the bikes OK, that's all that matters. And watch out for rocks on trails, they are, as Tom Jones said, not unusual. Which bike did you get in the end?


----------



## JtB (24 Oct 2016)

@BretonM I'm not being funny, but you wouldn't go to your GP for mechanical advice about your bike, so I wouldn't rely on medical advice (no matter how well intentioned) from a cycling forum.


----------



## Bazzer (24 Oct 2016)

BretonM said:


> Well thankfully I'm not coughing blood *and the pain is staying in a small area*. It's not spreading to the ribs.
> And (Ano it's probably too much information)
> But I've just been to the toilet and there's no blood to be seen.
> Thank god!!!!



For the time being  
Probably be worse in the morning and up to 48 hours.  Plain sailing after that


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> You have to break the stools up and see if blood is inside. Best to just do it whilst its floating in the pot. Just squash between fingers and check for reddish colouring in water. Better to be safe old boy


But don't be fooled by yesterday's beetroot ... I know someone who was caught out that way and freaked out!


----------



## BretonM (24 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> So long as the bikes OK, that's all that matters. And watch out for rocks on trails, they are, as Tom Jones said, not unusual. Which bike did you get in the end?


That was my one concern, as I was hurtling towards my bars I just twisted the back wheel and cassette away from a nasty looking tree. Could've been game over to be honest. I got the Land Rover, couldn't turn down the decent rear and front suspension and location of the bike for £250. 
Thanks.


----------



## BretonM (24 Oct 2016)

JtB said:


> @BretonM I'm not being funny, but you wouldn't go to your GP for mechanical advice about your bike, so I wouldn't rely on medical advice (no matter how well intentioned) from a cycling forum.


My thinking was if people had had an experience like this before, as I assumed it was a common problem.


----------



## BretonM (24 Oct 2016)

Bazzer said:


> For the time being
> Probably be worse in the morning and up to 48 hours.  Plain sailing after that


The next day is always worse. 
Then the day after that is agonising with any injury. Mbut the day after is fine,
Well, for me at least. 
Thanks.


----------



## BretonM (24 Oct 2016)

ColinJ said:


> But don't be fooled by yesterday's beetroot ... I know someone who was caught out that way and freaked out!


Ah no, I'd be freaking out !!!! 
Hahahha


----------



## fossyant (24 Oct 2016)

You fortunately had end plugs. See too many folks without them. Instant skewer ! Glad it's not worse.


----------



## ChrisEyles (24 Oct 2016)

Walk-in centre if you feel any worse, otherwise get well soon!


----------



## ChrisEyles (24 Oct 2016)

And enjoy the new bike


----------



## goody (24 Oct 2016)

BretonM said:


> Hey guys,
> I was riding some trails today and my front wheel hit a rather oddly placed rock in the wrong way.
> My handlebars flew to the side and the end of the handlebar smashed me in the sternum with all my weight on it.
> What should I do?



Next time out on the trails try and look further ahead, if you fixate on a rock, tree stump or other obstacle you'll probably hit it. Keep your weight to the back of the bike, keeping your knees slightly bent. Relax your grip on the bars let the suspension do its job.


----------



## pawl (24 Oct 2016)

BretonM said:


> Hey guys,
> I was riding some trails today and my front wheel hit a rather oddly placed rock in the wrong way.
> My handlebars flew to the side and the end of the handlebar smashed me in the sternum with all my weight on it.
> I now have a big mark with a bruise surrounding it right in the middle of my chest.
> ...




I was going to tell you a joke.Better not if it hurts.


----------



## BretonM (24 Oct 2016)

fossyant said:


> You fortunately had end plugs. See too many folks without them. Instant skewer ! Glad it's not worse.


Yeah, thank god. Would've been even worse !


----------



## BretonM (24 Oct 2016)

goody said:


> Next time out on the trails try and look further ahead, if you fixate on a rock, tree stump or other obstacle you'll probably hit it. Keep your weight to the back of the bike, keeping your knees slightly bent. Relax your grip on the bars let the suspension do its job.


Thanks for the tips mate. 
Still getting used to that rea suspension. 
Many thanks.


----------



## BretonM (24 Oct 2016)

pawl said:


> I was going to tell you a joke.Better not if it hurts.


Nah go on mate !! Might cheer me up


----------

